# Anyone have links to info on this R33 GTR race car?



## Chris Wilson (Aug 20, 2001)

Anyone able to supply info or links to info on this R33 GTR race car please? The original photo cites 2008 Nismo Festival in the photos file name, if that helps? Thanks


----------



## typerchris (May 8, 2007)

its a bit of a beast to say the least


----------



## furrywoolyhatuk (Apr 16, 2009)

Bish bash bosh:

1995 - 1996 Nissan Skyline R33 GT-R LM - Images, Specifications and Information


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

The one off homolgation road car......











More pics of the race cars

Nissan Skyline R33 GT-R LM at Fuji Speedway : Nihon Car .com

Photo Gallery


----------



## Chris Wilson (Aug 20, 2001)

Thanks for the links, much appreciated. I don't suppose any of you gurus have any photos of the race car's suspension, or its underside, or any REALLY techie details of its spec? Even something with Japanese text would be great.


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

I have a book with a bunch of pics - proper double wishbones up front as far as I can remember. 

Will dig it out tomorrow and scan it at work this week for you.

Tamiya also did a 1/24 kit which will show the underside - carbon flat belly style from memory.


----------



## Chris Wilson (Aug 20, 2001)

That would be superb, and it's very kind of you. What is the book called, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

there is a bunch of books like

"I love R33 GTR" which has details ISBN available but shipping is not cheap from Japan


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

Off the top of my head I can't remember - I have a cupboard full of Japanese Skyline books collected over the years.


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

Bit of a rubbish pic but this is of the Keep The Dream Alive Le Mans GTR


----------

